# Immune issues - NT cells/ cytokine elevated - short-term fasting



## HoneyBibi (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi ladies

Just wondering if any of you with immune system issue has tried to short term fasting to lower NT/ Cytokine cells? 

Apparently there is a research showing that mice that were on a short term fasting diet had their NT and cytokines lowered. it also showed that fasting could preserve quality and increase number of eggs. The only problem I only found few comments here and there but not the whole research paper.

I am also doing the autoimmune Paleo diet as I do have thyroid issues and IBS. No sugar, no soy, no dairy, no legumes, no nightshades, no eggs (although I am fine with eggs), no grains....

I have already tried IVF twice - the first time (fresh cycle) had a miscarriage and the second time (FET) the embryos didn't survive the twan process. Now I am getting ready for my third time and hopefully the lucky time


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive not heard of this but I am very interested. I have crohns. I have a daughter from IVF when I was on infliximab. I came off that when I was pregnant. I have done 2 x ICSI trying for baby #2 and had a miscarriage at 11 weeks. Just started at ARGC and they have measured my cytokines as high so need more drugs for that. Everything ive read on cytokines says its important for implantation and maybe that's my issue. But I don't want to take 2 very strong drugs for my crohns as I have serious risks of other problems. If there was another way to lower the cytokines id be grateful.


----------



## HoneyBibi (Mar 2, 2015)

KLconfused thanks for your reply. I understand where you are coming from . Aside from traditional IVF treatment I am also doing acupuncture. My Acupunture doctor told me to cut dairy, white sugar and grains as all of them can spike inflamation in your body.

I was also told to increase the amount of dark green leafs in my diet. Basically eat greens for breakfast, lunch, snacks and dinner.

I am doing the 5:2 diet as well - 2 days fasting ..... I am not doing the 500 calories as my doctor said it was not enough calories right now. I am eating about 800 calories instead. The other 5 days I follow a paleo diet. 

Like you I rather not pump drugs in my body - as for my background I had endometriosis. My last IVF attempt was almost canceled because my hormones didn't react well with the IVF drugs, they were all over the place

I was also on a high dosage of predinesone 15mg a day for 2 months and had 2 IVIG before embryos transfer (which didn't happen).

Now taking some time off and starting IVF again after Easter. My IVF doctor will put me on a new protocol. If this time doesn't work then I am back at ARGC. 

If there is a natural way of lowering our cytokines why not try.


----------

